# Hesston 540 baler



## cwright

What are the PTO horse power requirements for this model baler?
I have a Massey 50 and was wondering if this model baler would be too much for it.


----------



## TheFastMan

I'm no expert, but that Massey 50 is only about 31 PTO HP and I believe that 540 is about a 4x4 baler. I don't think you have enough tractor. I've been searching for balers and I'm told what I have (50 PTO HP Deere) is about the minimum for running 4x4 or so round baler. A big bale rolling around behind you plus the machine itself is a lot of weight. You have to factor in your fields and how many hills you may have to climb, even slight ones. Hesston 5530s are advertised (at least on TractorHouse) as being able to run on about 35 HP. They only make a 3.5x4 bale though.

HESSTON 5530, Used HESSTON 5530, HESSTON 5530 For Sale At TractorHouse.com - Page 1


----------



## RockmartGA

The Hesston 740, which is a newer model 4x4, requires 45 horsepower. http://www.hesston.agcocorp.com/@resource/agcoproductspecs/HS_700 Series_Product Specs.pdf It is possible to roll a smaller diameter bale with the 540, which would not put such a load on your tractor. This would probably work if you're feeding the hay yourself, but not if you're trying to sell.

You also should consider that the Massey 50 is a 50's to 60's era tractor. Unless it has had a motor rebuild recently, you're probably below OEM specs with regards to horsepower.


----------



## cornshucker

The massey 50 is about 38 PTO H.P. What kind of land are you on (hilly ,rolling ,flat). One of my neighbors has a 540 Hesston and pulls it with a 245 Massey which is about the same size and he does fine. The weight issue with the baler and a full roll is more of a problem on steep land than the H.P. The first round baler that we had was a New Holland 630 which is the same size as the 540 Hesston and we pulled it most of the time with a 50 H.P. tractor and had no problems at all even on real steep land. The only problem that I see with the tractor you have is that it has the older drum type brakes and sometimes they don't hold back as good, but if your brakes are good you should not have any problems. The 38 H.P. you have is P.T.O. Horsepower and not engine horsepower that so many people now want to quote but is actually useless when comparing tractors and what type of implements that they will use them.


----------



## cwright

Thanks for the comments. I rebuilt the tractor about 4 years ago and am pretty sure the horse power is close to spec. Around 36 HP on the PTO.
Only have about 10 acres and the land is mostly flat. Only one slope and its not steep at all. The 540 seems to be about the smallest baler I can find that might work with the MF50. The new Idea models this size make a loose roll and do not store or handle very well. Any other ideas on a more suitable model baler for the MF50?


----------



## NEHerdsman

35 hp. Comments about doing the hills with a full roll are right on... 36 hp, no hills, should be no problem. You'll wish you had more hp, but it'll do the job.


----------



## cwright

NEHerdsman said:


> 35 hp. Comments about doing the hills with a full roll are right on... 36 hp, no hills, should be no problem. You'll wish you had more hp, but it'll do the job.


Yes I think so on the horse power and already wish I had more. I will try to use what I have now and worse case might trade up a notch. Really don't want to sink a lot of money into it. 
The only other thing I am concerned about is the hydraulic system. I an adding a external remote and followed a few threads about it. I think its going to be slow to open with the heavy weight gear ol. I have talked to a few people that said it will work ok
Going to give a whirl anyway.

Thanks for the comments,
Charles


----------



## cwright

First bale using the Massey 50 and the Hesston 540. Works ok and makes a good tight 800 pound bale. Use 4th gear (high 1) and when the bale gets to full size the tractor knows.Had a problem with the electric tie but got that fixed in no time.
Thanks for the comments and the help.







CW


----------



## Vol

Good deal Charles.....glad to see it worked OK for you. Looks like you got it rolled at a good time too with the rainy forcast for the next couple of days. The Hesston looks to be in good shape also.

Regards, Mike


----------



## cwright

Thanks Mike,
Cut 3 three acres Wednesday and it got a light shower that evening. Thursday and friday were nice cool low humidity days so it cured ok. Raked it yesterday evening and let it set until about 2 today, and it was looking like a shower was going to happen any time.
Main thing was to see if it would work and check out all the adjustments. So I'm going to cut the rest of it end of the month or first week of July.
Mission acomplished and was a lot of fun.

CW


----------



## RockmartGA

Congrats on getting everything working. That baler looks to be in great shape. Should last you for many years.


----------



## Jwday

cwright said:


> First bale using the Massey 50 and the Hesston 540. Works ok and makes a good tight 800 pound bale. Use 4th gear (high 1) and when the bale gets to full size the tractor knows.Had a problem with the electric tie but got that fixed in no time.
> Thanks for the comments and the help.
> 
> First Bale.jpgCW


----------



## Jodyluv

I have a hesston 565t , should the belts stay tight once you charge the system up , mine will leak down if you are not feeding hay too it , like the new balers the belts are really tight just sitting there.


----------

